# منتديات القانون الجنائي Criminal Law Forum > القوانين الحديثة في الدول العربية > قوانين الإمارات >  قانون مراقبة المشروبات الكحولية لسنة 1972م بالامارات

## هيثم الفقى

مادة (1)                          
يسمّى هذا القانون، قانون مراقبة المشروبات الكحولية لسنة 1972م ، ويعمل به اعتبارا من 1/ 8/ 1972م                            


مادة (2)                          
تعني الكلمات والعبارات الواردة في هذا القانون ما يلي ، إلا إذا دلت القرينة أو سياق النص عكس ذلك : الإمارة: إمارة دبي. سلطة الترخيص: قيادة شرطة الإمارة . يزوّد: ينقل حيازة أي مشروب كحولي عن طريق البيع أو الهبة أو القرض أو المبادلة أو بأية طريقة أخرى ولكنها لا تشمل ما يقدم على سبيل الضيافة .                         


مادة (3)                          
لا يجوز لأي شخص إلا في الأحوال المنصوص عليها في هذا القانون وبالشروط المبينة فيه أن يستورد أو يصدّر أو يصنع أو يحصل على أي مشروب كحولي أو أن يتعاطاه أو يزوّد الغير به .                                    


مادة (4)                          
1- لسلطة الترخيص بناءا على الطلب أن تمنح رخصة لأي شخص لمدة سنه قابلة للتجديد تبيح له : أ- أن يستورد المشروبات الكحولية .  ب- أن يزوّد الغير بالمشروبات الكحولية من مخزن أو مستودع معينين .  ج- أن يقدم المشروبات الكحولية في أي فندق أو ناد أو مطعم معين . د- أن يحصل على المشروبات الكحولية .  2- و لسلطة الترخيص أن تمنح لأي شخص بناءا على طلبة رخصة التصدير المشروبات الكحولية في الإمارة بالكمية التي تحددها بالرخصة . 3- تخضع الرخصة الممنوحة بموجب هذه المادة للنصوص المدرجة في الجدول الأول من هذا القانون وللشروط والقيود التي تراها سلطة الترخيص ملائمة وتدرجها في الرخصة ، ولها الصلاحية المطلقة بإلغاء هذه الرخصة في أي وقت .  4- تمارس سلطة الترخيص سلطاتها بموجب أحكام هذا القانون طبقاً لتعليمات حكومة دبي وتوجيهاتها                                    

الجداول المرفقة
الجــدول الأول                  
أحكام رخص استيراد وتزويد الغير بالمشروبات الكحولية والحصول عليها وتصديرها               
أولا:       رخصة استيراد المشروبات الكحولية               
1 -        تبيح رخصة استيراد المشروبات الكحولية لصاحب الرخصة شخصيا أو بواسطة مستخدميه حق استيرادها والتخليص عليا من الجمارك ونقلها مباشرة للمستودعات التابعة للمستورد وحفظها فيها وبيعها في تلك المستودعات لمن يلي :-           
-           صاحب مخزن أو مستودع مرخص له بتزويد الغير بالمشروبات الكحولية في ذلك المخزن أو المستودع .     
-           صاحب أي فندق أو ناد أو مطعم معين مرخص له بتقديم المشروبات الكحولية في ذلك المكان .       
-           أي شخص مرخص له بتصدير المشروبات الكحولية ، ويشترط في هذه الحالة أن لا تزيد الكمية المباعة عن الكمية المرخص بتصديرها.   
-           المؤول عن أية سفينة على وشك مغادرة الميناء، ويشترط أن تنقل الكمية المباعة له مباشرة من المستودع للسفينة.       
2 -        يجب على كل من رخص له باستيراد المشروبات الكحولية أن يحفظ سجلا بالكميات التي يستوردها والكميات التي يبيعها ويبين فيه اسم المشتري والكمية المباعة له ورقم وتاريخ الرخصة التي يحملها ونوعها.         
ثانيا:      رخصة تزويد الغير بالمشروبات الكحولية من مخزن أو مستودع معين           
1 )        تبيح رخصة تزويد الغير بالمشروبات الكحولية من مخزن أو مستودع معينين لصاحبها شخصيا أو بواسطة مستخدميه ما يلي:    
-           الحصول على المشروبات الكحولية من مستودع تابع لشخص يحمل رخصة باستيرادها أو من أي شخص مرخص له بالحصول على المشروبات الكحولية ويريد التخلص مما حازه منها بموجب رخصته .           
-           نقل المشروبات الكحولية مباشرة من الأمكنة المبينة في الفقرة السابقة إلى المخزن أو المستودع المعين المرخص له به وحفظها فيه .         
-           تزويد من يلي من الأشخاص بالمشروبات الكحولية في ذلك المخزن أو المستودع لأجل نقلها منه :  
1 -        أي شخص مرخص له بالحصول على المشروبات الكحولية على أن لا تزيد الكمية المسلمة في كل مره عن الكمية المعقولة لاستهلاك ذلك الشخص وأفراد عائلته الساكنين معه وضيوفه لمدة شهر واحد أو عن الكمية المحددة بالرخصة .     
2 -        أي شخص مرخص له بتقديم المشروبات الكحولية في أي فندق أو ناد أو مطعم .            
3 -        أي شخص مرخص له بتصدير المشروبات الكحولية على أن لا تزيد الكمية المسلمة له عن الكمية المرخص له بتصديرها.         
4 -        للمسئول عن أية سفينة على وشك مغادرة الميناء ، ويشترط نقل كمية المشروبات الكحولية المباعة من المستودع للسفينة مباشرة .           
2 )        يجب على حامل رخصة تزويد الغير بالمشروبات الكحولية من مخزن أو مستودع معين أن يحفظ سجلاً يدون فيه كميات المشروبات الكحولية التي يحصل عليها والكميات التي يزود بها الغير وأسماؤهم وأرقام وتواريخ رخصهم .   
ثالثا:       رخصة تقديم المشروبات الكحولية في أي فندق أو ناد أو مطعم معين              
            تبيح رخصة تقديم المشروبات الكحولية في أي فندق أو نادى أو مطعم معين لصاحب الرخصة شخصيا أو بواسطة مستخدميه ما يلي:-       
-           الحصول لدى إبراز الرخصة على المشروبات الكحولية من مستودع تابع لشخص يحمل رخصة باستيرادها أو لشخص يحمل رخصة تزويد الغير بها في ذلك المستودع . 
-           نقل المشروبات الكحولية من المكان الموصوف في الفقرة السابقة مباشرة للفندق أو النادي أو المطعم المرخص له بتقديمها فيه وحفظها في ذلك المكان .   
-           تقديم المشروبات الكحولية للاستهلاك الفوري في الفندق أو النادي أو المطعم المرخص به لهذه الغاية بشرط مراعاة أحكام قانون العقوبات والأنظمة الأخرى المعمول بها في دبي وفقا لتعليمات قائد الشرطة .   
-           لا يجوز تقديم المشروب الروحي في الفندق أو النادي أو المطعم إلا بالكأس ويستثنى من ذلك النبيذ ، شريطة استهلاك الكميات المقدمة داخل الفندق أو النادي أو المطعم .   
-           على صاحب الفندق أو النادي أو المطعم أن يحتفظ بسجل يدون فيه كميات المشروبات الروحية التي يستعملها وكيفية التصرف فيها.          
رابعاً:     رخصة الحصول على المشروبات الكحولية        
            تبيح رخصة الحصول على المشروبات الكحولية لصاحبها شخصيا أو بواسطة خادمة ما يلي:-      
1 -        الحصول لدى إبراز الرخصة من مخزن أو مستودع مرخص لتزويد الغير بالمشروبات الكحولية على كمية معقولة منها لاستهلاكه الشخصي واستهلاك أفراد عائلته الساكنين معه وضيوفه من غير المواطنين بشرط أو لا تزيد هذه الكمية عما حدد بالرخصة .     
2 -        نقل كمية المشروبات الكحولية المبينة في الفقرة السابقة من ذلك المخزن أو المستودع لمسكنه مباشرة والاحتفاظ بها فيه وتعاطيها في ذلك المسكن هو وأفراد عائلته الساكنين معه وضيوفه من غير المواطنين .          
خامسا    رخصه تصدير المشروبات الكحولية   
            تبيح رخصة تصدير المشروبات الكحولية لصاحبها ما يلي: 
-           الحصول لدى تقديم الرخصة من مستودع أو مخزن تابع لمستورد مرخص له باستيرادها أو تابع لشخص مرخص له بتزويد الغير بها في ذلك المكان ، على كمية منها لا تزيد عما حدد بالرخصة ونقلها من ذلك المكان مباشرة إلى وسيلة النقل المزمع استخدامها في التصدير.            


مادة (5)                          
يجوز لمن تنتدبه سلطة الترخيص أو لأي ضابط من شرطة الإمارة وبلباسه الرسمي في أي وقت وبدون أمر أن يدخل أي مستودع أو مخزن تحفظ فيه المشروبات الكحولية أو أن يدخل أي فندق أو نادى أو مطعم تقدّم فيه من أجل كشف أو منع ارتكاب أية جريمة بموجب أحكام هذا القانون                             


مادة (6)                          
لا يجوز لأي شخص أن ينشر دعاية خاصة بالمشروبات الكحولية في مكان عام أو بإحدى وسائل النشر العامة في الإمارة .                              


مادة (7)                          
كل من ارتكب أو حاول أو ساعد أو حرض أي شخص للقيام بأي عمل ممنوع بموجب أحكام هذا القانون ، أو يتعارض مع شروط الرخصة الممنوحة بموجب أحكامه، يعتبر بأنه ارتكب جرما، ويعاقب بالحبس لمدة لا تزيد على ستة أشهر أو بغرامة لا تزيد على خمسة آلاف ريال أو بهاتين العقوبتين .  و للمحكمة في هذه الحالة أن تأمر بمصادرة المشروبات الكحولية وأية أدوات استخدمت لارتكابه هذه الجريمة.                          


مادة (8)                          
لسلطة الترخيص أن تقرر نماذج الطلبات والرخص التي نص عليها هذا القانون.                                   


مادة (9)                          
يستمر العمل برخص الحصول على المشروبات الكحولية الصادرة قبل تاريخ نفاذ هذا القانون ، وكأنها قد صدرت وفق أحكامه ، وذلك إلى أن تلغى أو تنتهي مدتها .                                


مادة (10)                                    
1- تستوفي سلطة الترخيص الرسوم المبينة في الجدول الثاني الملحق بهذا القانون . 2- ليس في أحكام هذا القانون ما يؤثر على ضريبة المشروبات الكحولية المفروضة لحساب البلدية                               

الجــدول الثاني
                        ريال ق .د            
1 -        رسم الحصول على نموذج طلب رخصة مشروبات كحولية 50        
2 -        لرسم السنوي لرخصه استيراد مشروبات كحولية            10,000             
3 -        رسم رخصة تقديم المشروبات الكحولية في أي فندق أو مطعم          5,000   
4 -        رسم التجديد السوي لرخصة تقديم المشروبات الكحولية لأي فندق أو مطعم      2,500   
5 -        رسم رخصة تقديم المشروبات الكحولية لأي نادي            2,000   
6 -        رسم التجديد السوي لرخصة تقديم مشروبات كحولية لأي نادي        1,000   
7 -        رسم رخصة تزويد الغير بالمشروبات الكحولية من مخزن أو مستودع           750      
8 -        رسم تجديد رخصة تزويد الغير بالمشروبات الكحولية من مخزن أو مستودع    250      
9 -        رسم رخصة الحصول على المشروبات الكحولية 100      
10 -      رسم التجديد لرخصة الحصول على المشروبات الكحولية   100      
11 -      رسم رخصة تصدير مشروبات كحولية لمرة واحدة          100      


مادة (11)                                    
تختص محكمة الإمارة المدنية بمحاكمة أي شخص متهم بارتكاب جرم بموجب أحكام هذا القانون.

----------

